# Mundane Pictures of North America



## damnNAFTA (Nov 15, 2014)

I was discussing the idea of creating a mundane pictures of North America thread in fishco and people seemed interested so here's that thread. I'll start out with some pictures from the area where I live (Knoxville, TN, Maryville, TN, and some other places nearby).






Picture of part of downtown Knoxville I took from the window of a hospital building.




Picture taken from same location.




Taken from Sequoyah Park (just outside downtown Knoxville). From this side of the Tennessee river you can see some sort of military facility.








A couple of pictures taken from Sequoyah Park of the river I think are particularly mundane.




Another picture from Sequoyah Park.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## damnNAFTA (Nov 22, 2014)

Here's some more. These were taken in the Chilhowee Lake area (about an hour outside of Knoxville).




This is from an area where one can pull off the Foothills Parkway. This picture is a view of Maryville and you can see some of Knoxville in the distance (on clearer days you can see more).
















Some pictures of Chilhowee Lake




Another picture of Chilhowee Lake, I thought this one was a little more mundane since it shows a parking lot and empty road.




An abandoned general store on the other side of the road.
















These pictures were taken a bit further up the road at a scenic area on the semi-famous U.S. 129 (aka The Dragon). 








Some graffiti


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 22, 2014)

Those pics aren't mundane enough damnNAFTA


----------



## damnNAFTA (Nov 22, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> Those pics aren't mundane enough damnNAFTA



 I was a little worried about that (at least the general store and graffiti are though, right?)


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 22, 2014)

damnNAFTA said:


> I was a little worried about that (at least the general store and graffiti are though, right?)



They are great! ...and I suppose if I had to look at those views often they would become mundane (maybe). Nice thread Nafta


----------

